# How to correct non compliance



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Bryley is picking and choosing when he wants to obey commands. Even a simple sit. For instance today I needed in my closet. This is a location he still finds beyond exciting with all the shoes, belts, scarves and other do-dads just made for his busy mouth! I usually tell him to sit, then lay down and wait while I go in and do my thing. He would not sit. I repeated the command waaaay too many times and he finally did. Then when I had him 'down' with a point to the ground he mouthed my hand. 'Wait' lasted 5 seconds. Lather, rinse, repeat...worse this time when I was asking for a sit he just stood there, looked at me in the eye, and slowly wagged his tail back and forth. It felt like he was giving me the middle finger! :uhoh: The second attempt he did eventually sit, down and wait while I was in the closet but there was way too much discussion if you know what I mean!!
Another example is we were outside practicing what I call 'around'- he circles behind me into a sit heel. He went around but then did not heel, but rather started sniffing around! And with that he knew a treat was at hand because we were in training mode.

 So to finally get to my question... when he knows what I want but is refusing what should I do? 
I know multiple repeats of the command is not good, and what if he is walking away ignoring... I want to stop this before it gets way out of hand.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

How old is he. My Tayla has started doing this and she is 11 months. I'm just upping training and treats. I try not to say the command than once and will use a treat for compliance.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If my dog does not respond _immediately_ I will put my hands on him to cause the behavior, praise him, release, and repeat.

For example, i tell my dog to sit and he doesn't, I immediately slide my hand down his back to tuck his rear under him, then praise him "good sit" release him, and ask for the sit again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Same thought as Jodie, but I also expect less of 1 year olds than I would 4 year olds.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Same thought as Jodie, but I also expect less of 1 year olds than I would 4 year olds.


I definitely agree I expect less of a puppy, but what I stated above is still exactly what I would do with a puppy. Using my hands is not considered a negative thing, it's just showing the dog what I want. So while I might not expect a puppy to immediately sit in a room full of frolicking puppies like I would expect my fully trained adult dog, that doesn't mean I'd just stand there and let the pup ignore me or take his sweet time deciding to sit. The hands-on make my expectations clear and shows them they really can do it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie - I am a hands on trainer too.  

I really was saying that I do expect young dogs to disobey or do the "golden ear" thing when I'm calling them. So I will handle them more or only put them in positions where I can quickly reinforce what I'm asking of them. 

Older dogs who have been trained for years, I definitely expect more.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

When he is ignoring your command I would make a high pitched abrupt noise to regain his focus on you, then I would ask for a simple behavior, praise that behavior then ask for the original behavior and give a treat when he does it.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the responses!
I guess I will have to start carrying around treats again to reinforce his good behavior and to coax the not so good! Training never ends, does it?

I like Loisiana's suggestion on the hand tuck for the sit very much! Its just such a PITA when trying to do a routine chore and then having to stop to 'train' just to get said chore done! LOL! Such a handful my Bryley is!

Any thoughts on what to do when he walks away from me like he did in my 'around' example in my original post? 
This would be where a high pitched noise would be used to gain his attention?
What I did do was when he lifted his nose from whatever it was that distracted him in the first place, I called him to me and gave the 'around' command again and he did it nicely.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Walking away, turning the head away, and ground sniffing are all calming signals, he is either trying to calm himself (possibly not certain he has got it right? needs a little help?) or you down - if you were/are frustrated, irritated, or tense, (regardless with what) he absolutely knows it and he really just wants to give you some space.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

When BaWaaJige does this and your dog and mine are close to the same age. I take his collar bring his head up so he is looking at me give the command once he is in the position I want I praise but quietly ( I will whisper good boy). I have started talking very softly to Jige and I noticed he is getting alot better at following through on commands he has to pay better attention because I am talking so softly.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Join the club! Mercy has selective hearing also. She ignores commands as well. She will not reliably down on command. One thing my dog trainer told me is if your dog refuses to obey, walk away and say, "Too bad!" I have tried that with Mercy and although she has improved, she still has a long way to go.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I echo what Jodie has said. If the dog doesn't do it the FIRST time you ask, put your hands on him and physically make him do it. I don't mean be rough, I mean physically put him into the position you want. If you stand there and repeat the command or just walk away, or do something to get his attention and repeat it or whatever, all you're teaching the dog is that the first time you tell him something, he has the option of not doing it. If you are consistent about making him do it the first time, every time, guess what, chores get a lot easier because he actually complies! 
Perfect example, last year my parents lived with me for about 4 months when they were between selling & buying a house. If they wanted their dog to get up and go outside they would stand there and call him fifty times, he would lay there like a lump on a log. One time my mom even went and got his leash and jingled it to fake him out and the dog got up. Oh brother. That was it. The next time they called their dog and he of course didn't move a muscle, I got up, grabbed him by the collar and escorted him rapidly out the door. The next time he still didn't move until I took a step toward him! The third time, my mom called the dog, he looked at ME then got up and went to the door! LOL After that, guess what, the dog got up and moved when called. Whadda ya know??!!


----------

